# Mesinger M-300 banana seat



## Casper (Feb 4, 2019)

Looking for this style seat with or without matching sissy bar pad .. Thanks!


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 7, 2019)

I have this one.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (Mar 12, 2019)

Bump, I thought I found a nice used one, but the deal fell thru.    still looking!!


----------



## Kennedoo (Apr 6, 2022)

sm2501 said:


> I have this one.
> 
> View attachment 944735
> 
> ...



Hey. Do you still have this seat for sale?


----------

